# Freeze Pasta Salad?



## RosemaryO (Dec 21, 2009)

Can pasta salad be frozen?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, it can.

Do you have any extra? 

Oh, and welcome to DC!


----------



## RosemaryO (Dec 21, 2009)

You bet, just swing by!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 21, 2009)

the pasta consistency wont change when rethawed ?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 21, 2009)

Thin pasta, such as spaghetti or linguini may turn soft if not cooked al dente, but the thicker pasta, such as the spirals or shell noodles used in pasta salad, hold up better.


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2009)

Really Selkie? I thought freezing pasta salad was a real no no. Have you done it?


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 21, 2009)

It would depend on what else is in it. When thawed, vegetables lose their original texture. Crisp celery becomes soggy and limp. It would also depend on the dressing as well. 
I certainly wouldn't freeze a pasta salad.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never frozen spaghetti, but I have frozen a Greek pasta salad. It wasn't perfect, but it wasn't bad either. I used a couple of individual portion freezer bags, although I don't know if that would make a difference, and I thawed it for lunch at room temperature within two weeks of freezing. 

[It was so good I couldn't stay away from it - (One of those happy accidents where everything comes together just right!) It hasn't happen since.]

And I haven't given it any thought about it not coming out right until you mentioned it, so I did a little research, and there are a number of on-line artcles about freezing pasta, not that I endorse any of them, but at least I'm not alone in doing it successfully.

Maybe it was just a happy accident!?


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know. I have to say though, I completely relate to the happy accident that you can't stay away from. I'm glad it worked out for you. I wonder if it was because it was in small portions that it worked out? Whatever the case, I'm more willing to try it myself now. I will just make sure I don't do it with cucumbers or other veggies that get icky.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 22, 2009)

Mayo will break if it's frozen and cannot be brought back together.  So you should *not* freeze a pasta salad with a mayo-based dressing.


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks jennyema, thats a bit of info I didn't know.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you think my successful freezing was due, in part, because the dressing was oil/vinegar/herb based rather than mayonnaise?

It was a Greek pasta salad with brocolli, cauliflower, calamata olives, sun dried tomatoes, feta cheese, spinach pasta, kale, sunflower seeds. As I recall, the kale and some of the olives didn't freeze well, but everything else was fine.


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2009)

You know Selkie, it sounds to me like you really lucked out with your veggie choices, and based on jennyema's statement with the dressing too! I'm glad this topic came up. I learned something here. Thanks all.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 22, 2009)

Selkie said:


> Do you think my successful freezing was due, in part, because the dressing was oil/vinegar/herb based rather than mayonnaise?.


 
Possibly.

When mayo breaks, you can whisk it to re-emulsify it (though sometimes that won't work) but you can't whisk pasta salad! 

Your salad sounds good!


----------



## RosemaryO (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks to all of you, I have frozen a small container and will see before freezing the entire amount.  Will let you know how it comes out, I used a base dressing of honey mustard & ranch.

Rosemary


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe try making the dressing fresh, and freezing the pasta and vegetables on their own. If you use vegetables that hold up well when frozen, problem solved!


----------

